# Need help with KVM Switch



## carlynn (Oct 21, 2007)

Years ago I was using a KVM switch with no problems so decided to do that again. I am using windows 10 and a Mac mini.
I have everything hooked up and all appeared to work ok when all of a sudden when I switch from the Mac to windows I lose my mouse. I then have to force shut down the windows machine and then I get my mouse back again when I restart the machine. Everything is fine when I go from windows to the Mac.
I am using a USB mouse and keyboard. 
A cordless mouse and keyboard seemed fine at first and then the mouse was so erratic that I decided to go back to the corded pair. 
I have the computers set to never sleep and also the monitor set the same. The KVM switch is a TXR with the monitor in the middle keyboard and mouse and also the connection to switch back and forth on the front of the switch.
If anyone has any suggestions that would help me it would be appreciated.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

"Years ago" did you use the KVM switch with a Mac mini and a PC?

Does your KVM switch have USB ports or are you using PS-2 to USB converters?


----------



## carlynn (Oct 21, 2007)

DaveA said:


> "Years ago" did you use the KVM switch with a Mac mini and a PC?
> 
> Does your KVM switch have USB ports or are you using PS-2 to USB converters?


The kvm switch has USB ports for both the keyboard and mouse. I am using a corded one now as the cordless one was fine for the keyboard but the mouse would jump around and be hard to control.
Yes years ago I had a Mac min and a pc on the switch with out any issues.
Now one set of cords go to the Mac from the KVM switch and one set go to the pc with an adapter from usb to display port on the PC.
When I switch from Mac to pc it goes to the desktop and there is no mouse so I have to force shut down the pc, when I restart the pc then all if fine and there is a mouse again. 
Oh one other thing when I switch from Mac to the pc there is no light on the mouse even, I pull out the usb that goes in to the KVM switch and then I get the red light on the mouse but still no mouse movement.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

THIS and THIS are the 2-computer and 4-computer KVM switches that I've had very good success with.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## carlynn (Oct 21, 2007)

flavallee said:


> THIS and THIS are the 2-computer and 4-computer KVM switches that I've had very good success with.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------


After just purchasing the stuff for this setup I really don't want to start over with another KVM switch. I will keep looking for a resolution to this problem and see if I can get something to work. Thanks for the tips thought.
Maybe someone else out there will have the answer or things to try.


----------



## carlynn (Oct 21, 2007)

DaveA said:


> "Years ago" did you use the KVM switch with a Mac mini and a PC?
> 
> Does your KVM switch have USB ports or are you using PS-2 to USB converters?


The kvm switch has USB ports for both the keyboard and mouse. I am using a corded one now as the cordless one was fine for the keyboard but the mouse would jump around and be hard to control.
Yes years ago I had a Mac min and a pc on the switch with out any issues.
Now one set of cords go to the Mac from the KVM switch and one set go to the pc with an adapter from usb to display port on the PC.
When I switch from Mac to pc it goes to the desktop and there is no mouse so I have to force shut down the pc, when I restart the pc then all if fine and there is a mouse again. 
Oh one other thing when I switch from Mac to the pc there is no light on the mouse even, I pull out the usb that goes in to the KVM switch and then I get the red light on the mouse but still no mouse movement.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What is the make and model of this mouse?
 
Are the USB ports marked, so one knows which is to be Keyboard and Mouse?

Have you checked to see if the drivers for it are current on BOTH machine?


----------

